
Can we feed a future population of 10B people a healthy diet? - open-source-ux
https://eatforum.org/eat-lancet-commission/
======
open-source-ux
Related BBC report:

 _The diet to save lives, the planet and feed us all?_
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46865204](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46865204)

